# driver side ballast, not sure part number needed. 2003 murano



## countrynikki (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey Nissan friends
So my headlight recently went out, I managed to change it myself but then two weeks later it went back out. Dealer said I need a new bulb and a ballast but I cant find the exact part number for my year. Not sure if newer model years would be compatible, does anyone know if it is the part NZMNS111LANA or the one ending in LANH? Also is it a total pain or can a semi handy girl do it?
thanks 
nikki


----------

